# Hookah (Paraphernalia Question)



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

I smoke tobacco out of something that looks like drug paraphernalia, because I like Middle Eastern culture. But, the shops where you get supplies also sell drug paraphernalia. Am I gonna get labeled a drug user by going into these shops for my hooka? Like, am I sending the wrong message just by going there? Like, if a LEO sees me...


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

It’s going to highly depend. Will you permit the officer to take a puff to prove it isn’t an illegal substance?

Can you hash out some more details about this please?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

What has happened to my beloved masscops.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Bloodhound said:


> What has happened to my beloved masscops.


In the old days this would already have 3 pages of responses.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Need to see a pic of you using the item to make a judgment.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

That depends...do you like goats too? How about camels?


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

Goose said:


> That depends...do you like goats too? How about camels?


Ha Ha Ha... ROFL


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OK,
Since nobody really cares what you actually purchase, to consume ANYTHING legally purchased, just go buy it, enjoy it, and don't worry about it...............
Seriously,
As cops we have better things to focus on, trust me, you should be good to go. Just don't bring it to municipal board meetings or job interviews.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

visible25 said:


> It's going to highly depend. Will you permit the officer to take a puff to prove it isn't an illegal substance?
> 
> Can you hash out some more details about this please?


Ha Ha Ha... ROFL


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Pot is legal in MA. Cops aren't going to bother you for going into a smoke shop anyway. Even before it was legal, most pot smoking devices were legal anyway because they could technically be used to smoke tobacco.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

She’s using Hookas, ayeah, that’s human trafficking. Wicked bad.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

PG1911 said:


> Pot is legal in MA. Cops aren't going to bother you for going into a smoke shop anyway. Even before it was legal, most pot smoking devices were legal anyway because they could technically be used to smoke tobacco.


I don't know that much about drugs. I dropped my substance abuse class, because I didn't think I would get a good grade. All I know is that drugs are bad... MMMM, K. Ha ha ha... #southpark


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> She's using Hookas, ayeah, that's human trafficking. Wicked bad.


Ha ha ha... you guys are funny. I don't know why I didn't join this group earlier.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

Maybe I’m worried about torturing myself. Mmmm... men in uniform. lol


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

Jewish Girl said:


> Maybe I'm worried about torturing myself. Mmmm... men in uniform. lol












Just gonna leave this here


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Ew You went there!


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

res2244 said:


> View attachment 10251
> 
> 
> Just gonna leave this here


I know that's what I sound like. But I can protect myself better than any cop can protect me. Believe me. I just get turned on by the uniform, because my ex used to come over in his. He was Air Force SF, and he would ask my opinion on things, since I studied psychology. But, now I don't believe in sex before marriage. So, I'm basically torturing myself.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

It’s like having a piece of chocolate cake in front of you, that you’re not allowed to eat, because you probably won’t wanna marry that piece of cake, when you get to know it, since you’re so pedantic.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Jewish Girl said:


> It's like having a piece of chocolate cake in front of you, that you're not allowed to eat, because you probably won't wanna marry that piece of cake, when you get to know it, since you're so pedantic.


I eat all the cake and ice cream.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I wouldn’t brag too much about your ex and being a Zoomie security guard...


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I wouldn't brag too much about your ex and being a Zoomie security guard...


I was terrible at being a Security Guard, because I don't like being told what to do. I don't really wanna save (or help) people. It's an easy job to get, and least likely to disappear in times like this. But I probably have more in common with criminals than the police. Also, not bragging about my ex... I was trying to explain that I'm not a badge bunny. I'm not after anyone's pension. I just have a fetish. Which, I hope would be better than someone who gets with you just because you make them feel secure. Blahhh Blahhh Blahhh... whatever!


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

Goose said:


> I eat all the cake and ice cream.


Good for you! Enjoy! It's your life.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jewish Girl said:


> I know that's what I sound like. But I can protect myself better than any cop can protect me. Believe me. I just get turned on by the uniform, because my ex used to come over in his. He was Air Force SF, and he would ask my opinion on things, since I studied psychology. But, now I don't believe in sex before marriage. So, I'm basically *torturing myself*.


Self S&M. Kinky.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

PG1911 said:


> Self S&M. Kinky.


I've already said to much.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Jewish Girl said:


> I've already said to much.


No no, go on...


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

USAF286 said:


> No no, go on...


I think I sent you a DM, for if you're really interested in hearing more. I don't think a public setting is the right place for such a discussion. If you're not interested, or whatever... all the best.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Jewish Girl said:


> I think I sent you a DM, for if you're really interested in hearing more. I don't think a public setting is the right place for such a discussion. If you're not interested, or whatever... all the best.


No, No, No, this is the right place for such a discussion. It wont go anywhere past this place.


----------



## Jewish Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

Tuna said:


> No, No, No, this is the right place for such a discussion. It wont go anywhere past this place.


Well, I like roll play and S & M. But, I'm ambivalent about trying to explain. Because, aside from the fact that my sex life should be private, most people don't understand. They think you're hurting yourself. But, I always make sure the safe word is "NO." Otherwise... well... you can DM me. I shouldn't go on about my thoughts and opinions.


----------

